# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Grippeimpfung

## Enrico

Wer lässt sich hier von uns eigentlich gegen Grippe impfen?

----------


## schiene

Nein,niemals!Ist auch völlig uninteressant wenn man nicht gerade schwer krank ist in mit dem Immunsystem Probleme hat.
Somlak hat sich mal vor 5 Jahren auf Arbeit impfen lassen.Sie hatte 4 Wochen später eine schwere Grippe.Zuvor hatte sie nie was.

----------

